
400,000 GitHub repositories, 1B files: Spaces or Tabs? - mattiemass
https://medium.com/@hoffa/400-000-github-repositories-1-billion-files-14-terabytes-of-code-spaces-or-tabs-7cfe0b5dd7fd#.mq9ttb734
======
makecheck
An interesting experiment but these days it sure seems like you’d skew the
heck out of the results by ignoring Apple platforms: need suffixes like ".m"
and ".mm" (Objective-C) and ".swift". Also, ".cp" is still a fairly common
suffix for C++ code.

~~~
fhoffa
I checked for the most popular extensions! But I can go deeper too :)

